

Chinese builder puts up 57-story skyscraper in 19 days - NearAP
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/82ebe4bf0a8b4c079c7a3e8932b6936f/chinese-builder-puts-57-story-skyscraper-19-days

======
_random_
The phrase I would like to see: "...while surpassing industry's toughest
quality and safety standards...".

------
NearAP
A time lapse video can be found here

[http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2015/apr/30/china-
bui...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2015/apr/30/china-
build-57-storey-skyscraper-19-days-timelapse-video)

